# [HOW-TO][backup]rusznikarz v0.7

## nUmer_inaczej

Napisałem skrypt do archiwizacji systemu, zarządzany z poziomu jednego, czytelnego pliku (wygenerowanego poleceniem `rusznikarz -r' ) , w jakim podejmujesz kluczowe decyzje dotyczące sposobu przeprowadzenia backupu.

Plusem jest wykonywanie kopii (wywołanie `rusznikarz -M) wszystkich pierwszych 512 bajtów każdej partycji.

download ściągnij - rusznikarz v0.7

plik konfiguracyjny: .rusznikarzrc

```

   >> Modyfikuj konfigurację poprzez edycję tego pliku <<

                   >> rusznikarz v0.6 <<

###########################################################################

[miejsce złożenia kopii] [/ścieżka_złożenia_kopii]

[max ilość zachowanych kopii] [3]

###########################################################################

# Sposób wykonania kopii                         

###########################################################################

# Zaznacz tylko jeden spośród trojga sposobów!:  

[wszystko do jednego pliku] [tak]

[podziel na katalogi główne] [nie]

[podziel na punkty montowania] [nie]

-pm) /boot;/;/usr/portage;/var;/home

###########################################################################

# Uprawnienia do archiwum

[użytkownik] [root]

[grupa] [root]

[prawa] [400]

###########################################################################

[utworzyć sumę kontrolną] [tak]

###########################################################################

[opcje dla programu tar]

-tar) --create --preserve --atime-preserve --totals --ignore-failed-read --bzip2 --verbose --file

###########################################################################

# Wykluczyć z backupu - uzupełnij wg. poniższego przykładu:

[wykluczyć z archiwum] [tak]

-) /$USER/opera/cache4/*

-) /$USER/.thumbnails/*

-) /proc/*

-) /sys/*

-) /dev/*

-) /tmp/*

-) /mnt/cdrom/*

-) /mnt/floppy/*

-) /mnt/loop0/*

-) /mnt/loop1/*

-) /mnt/loop2/*

-) /mnt/loop3/*

-) /mnt/loop4/*

-) /mnt/loop5/*

-) /mnt/loop6/*

-) /mnt/loop7/*

###########################################################################

# Główne drzewo katalogów

-dir) bin boot etc home lib mnt opt root sbin usr var

###########################################################################

" > "$HOME"/.rusznikarzrc

```

ROZPAKOWYWANIE ARCHIWUM

W jaki sposób odtworzyć zapasową kopię systemu? - przedstawię to na przykładzie utworzenia archiwum w jednym pliku:

1. Startujemy gentoo z płyty instalacyjnej.

2. Tworzymy katalog "systemowy" polecenieme `mkdir /mnt/gentoo'

3. Montujemy partycję systemową w /mnt/gentoo poleceniem zależnym od założonego systemu plików: np. `mount -t ext4 /dev/sdaX /mnt/gentoo' (Jeśli wybraliśmy założenie archiwum wg. punktów montowania to najpierw montujemy partycję systemową, następnie wypakowujemy system.tar.bz, następnie montujemy pozostałe partycje w odpowiednich katalogach i dopiero przystępujemy do dekompresji pozostałych archiwów.)

4. W zależności od wyboru programu kompresującego wydajemy polecenia dekompresujące:

```
 

A) W celu zapoznania się z zawartością archiwum tar należy użyć polecenia:

# tar tvf paczka.tar

B) W celu wypakowania paczki tar (nieskompresowanej żadnym wskazanym w opcjach programem pakującym) do wskazanego katalogu, należy użyć polecenia:

# tar  xf paczka.tar  -C /mnt/gentoo

C) W celu rozpakowania tar.gz należy użyć polecenia:

# tar xvzf paczka.tar.gz -C /mnt/gentoo

D) W celu rozpakowania tar.bz należy użyć polecenia:

# tar xvjf paczka.tar.bz -C /mnt/gentoo

E) W celu przywrócenia pierwszych 512 bajtów wybranej partycji (MBR) należy użyć polecenia:

# dd if=/mnt/backup/mbr_sdaX of=/dev/sdaX bs=512 count=1

```

UWAGI dodatkowe:

- ja przed uruchomieniem rusznikarza odpalam `eclean-dist -di' który wyczyści mi ze starych paczek /usr/portage/distfiles

  a następnie odpalam `rusznikarz -Mb'

- program testowałem i jest sprawny od kilku lat. Backup należy złożyć najlepiej na osobnym dysku, innej partycji i przenieść na pendrive lub wypalić na płycie DVD lub ewentualnie na osobnej partycji. W przypadku ratowania pierwszego sektora partycji ntfs można posłużyć się programem `ntfsfix /dev/sdX_X'.

- jeśli administrator przetestował działanie programu i jest pewny jego skuteczności może dodać jego wywołanie do crona np. raz w msc (nie trzeba się martwić o brak założonego miejsca na dysku - program usuwa najstarsze archiwa zachowując zadaną w pliku konfiguracyjnym ilość.)

Zapraszam do testowania - na wszelkie pytania dotyczące działania programu postaram się odpowiedzieć. Będę wdzięczny za uwagi, które pozwolą mi udoskonalić program.

Dobrze byłoby, gdyby użytkownik najpierw dobrze przemyślał plik konfiguracyjny i sprawdził działanie programu i sposób przywracania archiwum. Ja w miarę upływu czasu dodaję tylko katalogi które wykluczam z archiwum. Moje archiwum systemu o architekturze amd64 opartego o Fluxbox zajmuje średnio 3,9 GB.

14 marzec 2014 - rusznikarz v0.6:

- dodałem licencję wyświetlaną poleceniem rusznikarz -L

- dokonałem drobnych zmian umożliwiających nazwanie programu rusznikarz dowolną inną nazwą

- dokonałem pozostałych drobnych, mniej istotnych dla działania programu zmian umniejszających ilość kodu

29 marzec 2014 - rusznikarz v0.7:

- uzupełniłem kod o archiwizację pierwszych 512 bajtów każdego dyskuLast edited by nUmer_inaczej on Sat Mar 29, 2014 11:37 am; edited 13 times in total

----------

## lazy_bum

Skrypt wygląda fajnie. Proponuję od razu zmienić ten topic w HOW-TO, dopisać np. o "przywracaniu" systemu (doświadczeni userzy pewnie sami robią backup, a tak będzie w sam raz dla początkujących ;-).

A co do samego skryptu/konfiguracji, to dodałbym do wykluczeń defaultowych /mnt/*.

PS. Fajna nazwa, tylko nie wiem jak to się ma do backupu. :-P

----------

## unK

A ja po kliknięciu na linka dostaję 404 Not Found.

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

dzięki za uznanie!

W miarę upływu czasu odpowiednio przeredaguję pierwszy post by powstało how-to na temat wykonania kopii zapasowej systemu.

Nowsze, poprawione wersje "rusznikarza" oznaczone co dziesiątą w zwyż będą zawsze się znajdowały pod linkiem pierwszego postu.

Zgodnie z sugestią lazy_bum zmieniłem domyślną konfigurację uzupełniając domyślne wykluczenie katalogu /mnt oraz naniosłem ostateczną część kodu odpowiedzialną za zachowanie zadanej ilości katalogów z kopiami.

----------

## binas77

Wiedziony ciekawością klikam... i dalej 404 Not Found

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

 *Quote:*   

> Wiedziony ciekawością klikam... i dalej 404 Not Found

 

... dziwne - u mnie wszystko w porządku ale dla porządku umieściłem 2 link, który tym razem powinien działać.

----------

## binas77

Drugi link działa

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

Heja

Rusznikarz doczekał się nowej wersji oznaczonej nr 0.3

plik do pobrania   :Arrow:  tutaj

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

Kolejne wydanie rusznikarza v04.

Kolejne wydania począwszy już od 04 będą umieszczane w pierwszym temacie HOW-TO

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

UWAGA do poprzednich wydań - w domyślnym pliku konfiguracyjnym wkradł się błąd dot wykluczenia zeń niepożądanych katalogów. Ażeby kopię przywrócić bez problemu należy wykonać ją z włączonym do kopii katalogiem /dev  !!!

Sprawdzałem wykonując na działającym systemie - kopię można z powodzeniem przywrócić.

----------

## SlashBeast

Ale dev najlepiej brac domyślny a nie to co generuje nam udev. mount /dev/root /tmp/root i backupowac /tmp/root/dev jako /dev.

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

fajne to jest - nie znałem tego, prawdopodobnie wprowadzę to do rusznikarza, a tak na marginesie gdzie można ewentualnie poczytać o tych "sztuczkach" z devem?

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

Uzupełniłem linki do nowego programu oraz przepisałem howto. Wszelkie uwagi mile widziane.

----------

